# New to forum



## Don M Young (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Folks, Hope you're all off to a productive new year. I have drawn graphite for years but just recently found soft pastels. I am in love with them. So much more forgiving. This is my first work on a piece of mat board I had laying around. Seems to work well, but was wondering if anyone had a preference for a certain pastel paper that would work for more detailed work.


----------

